# New KBQ smoker



## smokngun (Mar 22, 2020)

I recently purchased a KBQ C-60. I finally had a chance to fire it up and take it on a test run a couple of days ago. I AM IN LOVE WITH IT!!! If you like the steadiness of a pellet or electric smoker, but like to tinker with and play with fire (in a good way) this is the smoker for you! I smoked a pork shoulder for the first smoke (sorry no pics) turned out awesome. I had the top vent about 1/8th of the way open and the bottom about 1/2 . As long as I maintained a good fire and coal bed the cook chamber stayed between 235 to 250 with the draft fan cycling on and off. As with any stick burner is goes through some wood about a log/split per 30-45 min but the firebox is smaller, only 11" in length so I used a miter saw and cut them in half. So I guess in actuality 1/2 a log/split per 30-45min. I also used my Maverick thermometer and ran the wires through the top corner without causing any problem with the door not sealing properly.  My only complaint is it is low, if I had a covered patio I would put it on pavers or something to prop it up a couple of feet, but I store mine in the garage now to keep it out of the elements. If anyone has questions feel free to ask(in case anyone is wondering I purchased with my own money this is not a paid advertisement or endorsement just an honest review)
Thanks for the read and happy smoking


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 22, 2020)

SG, Looks like a great smoker,enjoy your new toy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2020)

Never seen a smoker quite like that.
Looking forward to seeing it in action!
Al


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 25, 2020)

I hope you take lots of action shots. A KBQ is probably my next smoker, but there aren't a ton of videos or threads on it.


----------

